# Help Overclock I5 4670k to 4.3ghz



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Specs:
CPU: I5 4670K
Motherboard: asrock z87 fatal1ty killer 
Cooler: Cooler Master 240 Seidon
GPU: Sapphire R9 270x 2gb 
PSU: Seasonic M12II 750W
Case: NZXT phantom 530
Fans:
Top
- 240 radiator with 2 x 120mm stock fan Push
Rear
- 1 x nzxt FX 140
Front
- 1 x nzxt FZ 200mm
Buttom
- 2 x Corsair SP120 

AMBIENT TEMP: 34C
Stress test: AIDA64

I can go at 4.2ghz at 1.247 vcore but when I try 4.3ghz even at 1.305 vcore it still crashes, Am I doing something wrong?

And are there other important things to consider in overclocking rather than Core multiplier and Vcore to improve overclocking?


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> Specs:
> CPU: I5 4670K
> Motherboard: asrock z87 fatal1ty killer
> Cooler: Cooler Master 240 Seidon
> ...


Try to lower the cpu "cache" clock, and run the RAM @ default speed - i.e., *do not* OC the RAM.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Try to lower the cpu "cache" clock, and run the RAM @ default speed - i.e., *do not* OC the RAM.


Will lowering the CPU cache lower the performance of the CPU?
And my ram is at 1866 so I should go with 1600.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> Will lowering the CPU cache lower the performance of the CPU?
> And my ram is at 1866 so I should go with 1600.


Ideally it's best to run both the core and cache at same frequencies but only a handful of chips can do that at higher clocks WITH high mem clocks. But lowering the cache ratio CAN give you a bit headroom to push the core clock higher. Whether it's of any benefit is solely subject to benchmark scores which you're gonna have to do to figure out.
Yes, do not enable XMP, go with manual and use the "default" which is either 1333 or 1600 depending on your particular kit.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Ideally it's best to run both the core and cache at same frequencies but only a handful of chips can do that at higher clocks WITH high mem clocks. But lowering the cache ratio CAN give you a bit headroom to push the core clock higher. Whether it's of any benefit is solely subject to benchmark scores which you're gonna have to do to figure out.
> Yes, do not enable XMP, go with manual and use the "default" which is either 1333 or 1600 depending on your particular kit.


This is what I bought
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl9d-8gbxl

it is rated at 1866 is this the default and is higher mhz for the ram will make the CPU unstable when overclocking?

How high did you go in your I5 4670k?


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> This is what I bought
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl9d-8gbxl
> 
> it is rated at 1866 is this the default and is higher mhz for the ram will make the CPU unstable when overclocking?
> ...



"SPD Speed 1600MHz" is what is the "default". 1866 is the factory-tested, guaranteed oc speed. Doesn't mean you can or cannot run it this or higher speeds with YOUR CPU at your CPU oc.  Since the memory controller is "integrated" in the Haswell chip, the amount of oc you can get from your CPU is inversely proportional to that of the RAM. You can not push both the RAM and the CPU too far simultaneously. Only a very small number of chips can allow that. Yours is obviously not one of those. OC'eing the RAM hardly makes any difference in games. Keep the RAM at 1600 and cache at 3800 (or even 3400, just for testing) and then try 4300 on the core.
I managed 4.5 but it didn't pass all the stress tests even @1.4v so I didn't bother any more and pulled back to 4.4.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> "SPD Speed 1600MHz" is what is the "default". 1866 is the factory-tested, guaranteed oc speed. Doesn't mean you can or cannot run it this or higher speeds with YOUR CPU at your CPU oc.  Since the memory controller is "integrated" in the Haswell chip, the amount of oc you can get from your CPU is inversely proportional to that of the RAM. You can not push both the RAM and the CPU too far simultaneously. Only a very small number of chips can allow that. Yours is obviously not one of those. OC'eing the RAM hardly makes any difference in games. Keep the RAM at 1600 and cache at 3800 (or even 3400, just for testing) and then try 4300 on the core.
> I managed 4.5 but it didn't pass all the stress tests even @1.4v so I didn't bother any more and pulled back to 4.4.


Thank for the big help I am going to try it tonight. 

I am just wondering what is you vcore and cache in 4.4ghz and what is your stress test tool?


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> Thank for the big help I am going to try it tonight.
> 
> I am just wondering what is you vcore and cache in 4.4ghz and what is your stress test tool?


Doesn't matter what mine or anybody else's voltages are. Every chip is different. Just try to keep it below 1.3v for everyday use. You MAY try upto 1.4 JUST for testing, but that's really not very safe. Not worth it at all.
I first use Cinebench, and only if that's successful do I try OCCT and lastly AIDA64.

Do keep us updated about the results.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Doesn't matter what mine or anybody else's voltages are. Every chip is different. Just try to keep it below 1.3v for everyday use. You MAY try upto 1.4 JUST for testing, but that's really not very safe. Not worth it at all.
> I first use Cinebench, and only if that's successful do I try OCCT and lastly AIDA64.
> 
> Do keep us updated about the results.


Why is AIDA64 last on  the list is it the most extreme stress test among those 3?

I have use prime95 and at 4.0ghz 1.195 vcore and 34C ambient it reach an average of 80C

but in AIDA64 it only reach 67C whith the same configuration.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> Why is AIDA64 last on  the list is it the most extreme stress test among those 3?
> 
> I have use prime95 and at 4.0ghz 1.195 vcore and 34C ambient it reach an average of 80C
> 
> but in AIDA64 it only reach 67C whith the same configuration.



If you wanna test your wrist strength, you don't start running a marathon, do you? Not all the tools are capable of executing all the _*instructions*_ of your chip. Cinebench is kind of a "quick test". If it fails, no reason to try anything else, is there? OCCT is for the quick "thermal" aspect only. If it gets too hot, then what's the point of trying more, right? AIDA64 is what has all the tricks to test your chip "completely". Only if the other "quick tests" pass there's a point in doing this. But complete testing takes time, hence it's what I do last. Neither OCCT nor Prime95 is catered towards Haswell.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> If you wanna test your wrist strength, you don't start running a marathon, do you? Not all the tools are capable of executing all the _*instructions*_ of your chip. Cinebench is kind of a "quick test". If it fails, no reason to try anything else, is there? OCCT is for the quick "thermal" aspect only. If it gets too hot, then what's the point of trying more, right? AIDA64 is what has all the tricks to test your chip "completely". Only if the other "quick tests" pass there's a point in doing this. But complete testing takes time, hence it's what I do last. Neither OCCT nor Prime95 is catered towards Haswell.


I have use prime95 all the time but I have seen a lot of negative comments on it so I switch to AIDA64 and all the numbers are different that in AIDA64 I have achieve a stable 4.2ghz with 1.247 vcore but in PRIME95 it is unstable even if the vcore is at 1.255. So do you think than I should stop using PRIME95?


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

Like I said, not all tools execute all the instructions. Some use only a few at a short time and put a huge stress on them. Thorough, complete testing takes much longer - more than 24hrs. If you can't get it stable @ 1.255v then probably you need more volts, but only the error message in your BSOD can tell (well, kind of, not precisely) if that's the case. Try 1.3v and so on. But before doing all that, do lower the cache and DIMM frequencies. AIDA64 is cooler because it didn't perform all the tests during the short time you ran it.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Like I said, not all tools execute all the instructions. Some use only a few at a short time and put a huge stress on them. Thorough, complete testing takes much longer - more than 24hrs. If you can't get it stable @ 1.255v then probably you need more volts, but only the error message in your BSOD can tell (well, kind of, not precisely) if that's the case. Try 1.3v and so on. But before doing all that, do lower the cache and DIMM frequencies. AIDA64 is cooler because it didn't perform all the tests during the short time you ran it.


OK thank you very much I would be posting the results by tomorrow. Thank you for your time kind sir.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> OK thank you very much I would be posting the results by tomorrow. Thank you for your time kind sir.


No problem, glad to be of assistance. Good luck


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 30, 2014)

What are the rest of your voltage setting? cache voltage, digital and analog i/o, system agent (vccsa)

Those all matter for Haswell overclock, not just vcore and multiplier like it was with Sandy Bridge and Ivy.


----------



## Champ (Apr 30, 2014)

I used Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to manage my OCs with software over bios. And I used intel gods guide: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1722630/intel-god-quick-dirty-guide-4ghz-haswell.html


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What are the rest of your voltage setting? cache voltage, digital and analog i/o, system agent (vccsa)
> 
> Those all matter for Haswell overclock, not just vcore and multiplier like it was with Sandy Bridge and Ivy.


Those only matter for extreme fine tuning - to get the last drop of juice out. If he doesn't oc the cache and RAM, leaving those at auto will be just fine. He may try to LOWER them, however, once he has established his chip's upper limit at acceptable voltages. But that's for later on.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Those only matter for extreme fine tuning - to get the last drop of juice out. If he doesn't oc the cache and RAM, leaving those at auto will be just fine. He may try to LOWER them, however, once he has established his chip's upper limit at acceptable voltages. But that's for later on.



It appears you dont know how to overclock Haswell CORRECTLY. Or how each voltage has an effect on each other.

Im not saying I know how to clock Haswell, but i did spend a whole day on teamspeak and Steam with cadaveca learning how to do my own. Cadaveca is also the author of the TechPowerUp Haswell Overclocking guide.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It appears you dont know how to overclock Haswell CORRECTLY. Or how each voltage has an effect on each other.
> 
> Im not saying I know how to clock Haswell, but i did spend a whole day on teamspeak and Steam with cadaveca learning how to do my own. Cadaveca is also the author of the TechPowerUp Haswell Overclocking guide.



And spending the whole day on teamspeak makes you an expert on what other people know? You have jumped into conclusion without understanding what I said.


----------



## jasperng18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Champ said:


> I used Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to manage my OCs with software over bios. And I used intel gods guide: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1722630/intel-god-quick-dirty-guide-4ghz-haswell.html



I have tried that but miserably failed .


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 30, 2014)

What's your LLC, try the maximum, I think 1 is max 3 lowest..
Also if you have a option called cpu current raise its %, default is 100 try 110 - 120%


VCCSA offset can help a little too, especially if you have a little weaker build-in memory controller, which appears you do since you need higher voltage in general. Ie 0.030- 0.050v+offfset is more then enough (this can also lower your cpuv a little - up to 0.010v).
You can leave digital& analog IO at auto.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> And spending the whole day on teamspeak makes you an expert on what other people know? You have jumped into conclusion without understanding what I said.



I know exactly what you said, and The Hunter is enforcing what Im saying.

OP it might be better if you head over to the Haswell Overclocking thread. More people with knowledge of Haswell Overclocking will help you.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I know exactly what you said, and The Hunter is enforcing what Im saying.
> 
> OP it might be better if you head over to the Haswell Overclocking thread. More people with knowledge of Haswell Overclocking will help you.


So you're saying that you can get many *hundreds of MHz* more OC by tweaking things other than core voltage and multiplier? I know about other parameters, but I don't think they make THAT kind of a difference. The OP didn't mention what his cache frequency was. I gave him THE most crucial tip. If that didn't work, we'd sure try tweaking other things a bit. The op sure knows a bit too. And he sure would let us know about his findings AFTER trying out what I said.


----------



## jasperng18 (May 1, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> What's your LLC, try the maximum, I think 1 is max 3 lowest..
> Also if you have a option called cpu current raise its %, default is 100 try 110 - 120%
> 
> 
> ...


Can't change the LLC it is just (enable, disable) in the bios.

Change the vccsa to 0.040 

Is the cpuv the cpu input voltage?


----------



## jasperng18 (May 1, 2014)

cpu ratio: 4.3 ghz
cpu cache ratio: 35 ghz
cpu input voltage: 2.0v
vcore override voltage: 1.317 vcore
cpu cache voltage: 1.230
DRAM Voltage: 1.600v
Ram: 1333mhz

This is my parameters before  have achieve 4.3 ghz but not impressed with the temps the maximum 85 so now I am trying Hunter's new info to lower the vcore.

Edit: Not achieve 4.3 ghz on this parameters


----------



## jasperng18 (May 1, 2014)

cpu ratio: 4.3 ghz
cpu cache ratio: 35 ghz
cpu input voltage: 2.010v
vcore override voltage: 1.317 vcore
cpu cache voltage: 1.230
DRAM Voltage: 1.600v
Ram: 1333mhz
System Agent Voltage Offset: +0.050v

still crashes I am doing something wrong? or I just have a bad chip.


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2014)

I question the chip at this point.

Did you purchase the Intel Performance Tuning plan? They will allow RMA for overclocking-related issues only if you buy this...cost me $25. Covers the 3-year warranty period from purchase for a one-time OC related failure/issue. Might be worth considering, I had issues with my CPU...the replacement was MUCH better.

If you have the newest BIOS, and everything is stable stock...ideally you should hit 4.2-4.3GHz on stock or +.010v. That's been my experience with most 4670k's I've been asked to OC.

I don't mess with many of the in-depth settings anymore..I have found with newer bios versions on my Asus board that I cannot find better stability with manual tuning. I do, however adjust CPU input voltage (I do leave the monitoring set to AUTO so I can see wattage consumption), I adjust Core voltage, I leave my cache voltage on AUTO since it stays at stock and stays stable at 39x (I might be running 40...I believe 39 now tho...but it has been shown even that doesn't do much).  Set the memory to XMP profiles, and also try manually setting specs.

You shouldn't need to modify half of your settings in Bios for such a simple overclock IMHO. And, 1.30v and still unstable at 4.3Ghz, that's no bueno. Really beyond using XMP settings for ram and adjusting your multi's and basic voltages, you should be there by now IMHO. 

My settings:

- XMP for my G.Skill 2133, manually adjust voltage to 1.58 to read 1.60v.
- CPU voltage set to 1.156v or 1.150v
-Max multi set to 43
-Cache set to min 8x and max 39 (or 40)
-Cache voltage set to auto
-CPU input set to 1.71v
-Monitored Input or whatever the setting is, I leave on Auto... Asus notes that disabling it helps OC-ing...the only thing I notice is that I lose wattage readings in monitoring applications for CPU/Core/iGPU. So I leave it on.

-I'm fairly certain that's about all I adjust anymore...I tried other settings and ended back to auto on many of them.

I have OC'd on Asrock and Asus boards, and so far haven't had many issues...the worst was my first 4770k. I had similar issues at 4.3Ghz iirc....check out the Haswell OC thread in the first several pages...I'll be in there. You might ask for help there and see if you can get Cadaveca's suggestions, he's been a lot of help to many OC-ing haswell cpu's. 

I fought my chip for close to 6 weeks before I replaced it. I tend to use OCCT 4.x's CPU and PSU tests for 1-6 hours. AIDA too. I like OCCT because the PSU test covers so many aspects...and the CPU test has AVX tests as well iirc. I like the timer, sensor tracking and reporting. 

I think you may have a lesser capable part than average for overclocking though. A different board or CPU would let you know for sure imho.


----------



## jasperng18 (May 1, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I question the chip at this point.
> 
> Did you purchase the Intel Performance Tuning plan? They will allow RMA for overclocking-related issues only if you buy this...cost me $25. Covers the 3-year warranty period from purchase for a one-time OC related failure/issue. Might be worth considering, I had issues with my CPU...the replacement was MUCH better.
> 
> ...


I didn't avail for Intel Performance Tuning plan because I didn't know it existed. I think I just should stay at 4.2ghz because the vcores are too high at 4.3 ghz, thank for the suggestion by the way because changing other setting yield the same results.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 1, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> cpu ratio: 4.3 ghz
> cpu cache ratio: 35 ghz
> cpu input voltage: 2.0v
> vcore override voltage: 1.317 vcore
> ...



1.31v is quote high for that speed. Do you have any idea what the stock input voltage is? 2.0v seems high.

Also you are able to change the digital and analog i/o voltages right? because realistically you want the cache voltage to be just below or same as your digital and analog i/o. your cache voltage seems way way to high. 

When trying to tweak Haswell its pretty much all about finding the right combination of voltages, because one voltage too high or too low can throw everything off. Its not about just feeding the chips voltage anymore, thats a good way to kill the chip instead.


----------



## jasperng18 (May 1, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 1.31v is quote high for that speed. Do you have any idea what the stock input voltage is? 2.0v seems high.
> 
> Also you are able to change the digital and analog i/o voltages right? because realistically you want the cache voltage to be just below or same as your digital and analog i/o. your cache voltage seems way way to high.
> 
> When trying to tweak Haswell its pretty much all about finding the right combination of voltages, because one voltage too high or too low can throw everything off. Its not about just feeding the chips voltage anymore, thats a good way to kill the chip instead.


My default cpu input voltage is at 1.900v 

So what voltage should I put in the cache voltage and the digital and analog voltage is only on offset there is no fix mode.

And anymore other suggestion?

By the way I haven't tweak my ram I just put the frequency to 1333 and dram voltage to 1.600v does this affect overclocking my cpu


----------



## Nabarun (May 1, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> My default cpu input voltage is at 1.900v
> 
> So what voltage should I put in the cache voltage and the digital and analog voltage is only on offset there is no fix mode.
> 
> ...


I think your RAM's spd defaults to 1600MHz. No point in keeping it at 1333. Now, I hope you have tested to make sure that the voltages you are using for 4.2GHz are absolutely the bare minimum required for stable operation. If that's the case, then I would probably bring down the multiplier even more, so as to use lower voltages - just so that the cpu lasts longer. In most of the games the cpu clock speed barely makes any difference anymore. Whether it's 3.4GHz or 4.8GHz - you"ll barely see any frame rates difference. The GPU is what matters. After bringing down the cpu multiplier and voltages, try to up the cache multiplier to match the core, and you may even enable the xmp for RAM, or even try to overclock it a bit. GSkill RAMs do OC quite good.


----------



## jasperng18 (May 1, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> I think your RAM's spd defaults to 1600MHz. No point in keeping it at 1333. Now, I hope you have tested to make sure that the voltages you are using for 4.2GHz are absolutely the bare minimum required for stable operation. If that's the case, then I would probably bring down the multiplier even more, so as to use lower voltages - just so that the cpu lasts longer. In most of the games the cpu clock speed barely makes any difference anymore. Whether it's 3.4GHz or 4.8GHz - you"ll barely see any frame rates difference. The GPU is what matters. After bringing down the cpu multiplier and voltages, try to up the cache multiplier to match the core, and you may even enable the xmp for RAM, or even try to overclock it a bit. GSkill RAMs do OC quite good.


Yup I have already successfully OC my gpu to its max out put and yes oc CPU has no practical use for now but maybe in the future I can use it. but for now I just wanted to explore overclocking because I am very interested in this kind of stuff and I wanted to see what my cpu can handle, tnx for you help.


----------



## Nabarun (May 1, 2014)

jasperng18 said:


> Yup I have already successfully OC my gpu to its max out put and yes oc CPU has no practical use for now but maybe in the future I can use it. but for now I just wanted to explore overclocking because I am very interested in this kind of stuff and I wanted to see what my cpu can handle, tnx for you help.


My chip maxes out at 4.4. And when I try to use Asus' 4-way optimization (auto oc), it fails completely, giving me 3.8 max.


----------



## TheHunter (May 1, 2014)

Im sure you dont need a whooping 1.23v for cpu cache @ 35x.
Leave it at auto.
*just to give you an idea; I need 1.135v @ 42x multi, mobo auto sets to 1.22v..


Also leave cpu input voltage at max 2.0v for now, preferably 1.90v or so..


As for the rest, I think you need more cpu current (by me its in %) - aka cpu power under load.


You check this mini guide for some extra info
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/haswell-overclocking_3.html#sect0


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

OP, some chips just can't make it. 

It's very easy to OC in bios, and if the parameter do not work then the chip can't make it.

Mine runs at 4.2Ghz at 1.1v and 4.1Ghz Ring at 1.075v. I have set the voltage dynamically, so I think it sucks 1.15v and 1.1v respectively in windows (unless HWMonitor reports different than BIOS).


----------



## jasperng18 (May 3, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Im sure you dont need a whooping 1.23v for cpu cache @ 35x.
> Leave it at auto.
> *just to give you an idea; I need 1.135v @ 42x multi, mobo auto sets to 1.22v..
> 
> ...


I am currently running my at
Cpu 4.2 ghz
Chache 3.8
Vcore 1.270
Ram 1600mhz
And the rest is set to auto but it still crashes on aida64 in 1 hour and 13 min

I have try to tweak the system a bit
Cpu 4.2 ghz 
Cache 3.8
Input volatage: 1.900
Vcore 1.270
Cache voltage 1.150
System agent voltage offset 0.100
Ram 1600mhz
Dram: 1.600

And it still crashes in aida64 with in 1 hour so same results


----------



## jasperng18 (May 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> OP, some chips just can't make it.
> 
> It's very easy to OC in bios, and if the parameter do not work then the chip can't make it.
> 
> Mine runs at 4.2Ghz at 1.1v and 4.1Ghz Ring at 1.075v. I have set the voltage dynamically, so I think it sucks 1.15v and 1.1v respectively in windows (unless HWMonitor reports different than BIOS).


Yup my cpu pretty much sucks I can't even boot my pc at 4.5 ghz at 1.2 vcore so my pc is below average.


----------



## TheHunter (May 3, 2014)

I see, is your ram 1.65v or 1.60v?


----------



## jasperng18 (May 3, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> I see, is your ram 1.65v or 1.60v?


You are talking about the DRAM voltage right it is set to 1.60v

1.5v is the default


----------



## TheHunter (May 3, 2014)

Keep ram at 1866 and enable xmp settings @ 1.50v.




When you stress test Aida64, do you use fixed voltage?

Usually if it crashes after such long time its cpuv just a little too low., try ie 1.275v

by 4.3ghz you can try 1.325v




Here is a really quick and effective test,
run LostPlanet 2 benchmark windowed mode, dx9, noaa, 720p - test B, its very cpu demanding,

same by Resident Evil 5 benchmark, same settings, - test variable (part 3 & 4).


----------



## jasperng18 (May 4, 2014)

Update I have found out that all  bsod error is 0x124 but I dont know if it the vcore or system agent is the problem because
This is what I found on a forum
0x124increase or decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase or decrease vcore. Test to see which one it is. On i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore. On i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore

But it is a vague description


----------



## TheHunter (May 4, 2014)

yeah, I have that thread bookmarked
http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info

&


http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first

but by Haswell its either cpuv too low or uncore(cache) too high with too little voltage or VCCSA too low.
Btw dont use more then 0.100v+ offset, 0.030-0.050v+ is enough for up to 4.7Ghz with ram at ~ 2400mhz.


Looks like you got kinda bad chip.. And I think you wont do much, for example my 4770k needs 1.274v for 4.7Ghz with HT on. But I got really lucky there, didnt see a lot of people with such volts.


----------

